# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bánh canh cua đông khách bên bờ kênh Nhiêu Lộc - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Quán bánh canh cua*
> 
> _87 Trần Khắc Chân, quận 1, TP HCM. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 14h đến 21h30 hàng ngày._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán bánh canh cua_


*Những sợi bánh to, thịt cua đầy ắp, nước dùng sền sệt đậm đà thật hấp dẫn và ngon miệng.*

Cũng như phở hay bún bò, bánh canh là một món ăn quen thuộc trong đời sống ẩm thực của người Sài Gòn. Bánh canh rất đa dạng và phong phú với nhiều loại khác nhau như: bánh canh cá lóc, bánh canh giò heo, bánh canh bò viên... và dĩ nhiên là không thể thiếu bánh canh cua.



Bát bánh canh cua đầy đủ các nguyên liệu cùng nước dùng sền sệt dậy mùi thơm phức.
Bánh canh cua được bán rất nhiều ở Sài Gòn nhưng để thưởng thức một tô bánh canh đúng vị cua, cái đậm đà của nước dùng, vị cay và hơi chua của nước chấm thì không phải dễ. Nếu có dịp đi ngang qua đường Trần Khát Chân, bạn nên ghé vào thưởng thức.

Nằm gần bờ kênh Nhiêu Lộc đoạn chảy qua đường Trần Khắc Chân (quận 1, TP HCM), quán bánh canh cua ở đây luôn đầy ắp khách bất kể là ngày mưa hay nắng. Điểm thu hút của quán không gì khác ngoài món chính là bánh canh cua đậm đà, hấp dẫn.



Quán lúc nào cũng đông khách dù là ngày nắng hay mưa.
Ấn tượng đầu tiên khí bước vào quán là một tủ kính được chất đầy ắp thức ăn, nào là thịt nạc heo, trứng cút, những con tôm được bóc sẵn vỏ, một thau thịt nạc cua... cùng với nồi nước lèo nghi ngút khói, tỏa mùi thơm ngọt ngào. Bàn ghế trong quán được sắp xếp một cách gọn gàng và sạch sẽ.



Nguyên liệu được làm sẵn và chất đầy ắp trong tủ kiếng.
Có tuổi đời chỉ hơn một năm, nhưng quán đã nhanh chóng trở thành một địa chỉ không thể thiếu trong sổ tay ẩm thực của người Sài Gòn. Như những quán khác, bánh canh cua ở đây có đầy đủ các thành phần quen thuộc với chả cua, tôm, thịt nạc cua, thịt heo, trứng cút, nấm rơm... Tuy nhiên, điểm tạo nên sự khác biệt chính là nước dùng có vị ngọt đậm đà, thịt nạc cua đầy ắp tươi ngon tạo cho thực khách cảm giác thích thú và ngon miệng khi thưởng thức bát bánh canh nóng hổi dậy mùi thơm phức.

Mỗi bát có giá 30.000 đồng và rất chất lượng. Sợi bánh to, dai mềm hòa quyện với chả cua, tôm, nấm rơm cùng nước dùng sền sệt đặc trưng mùi vị của bánh canh cua, bên cạnh đó là thịt cua đỏ, thơm ngọt tạo cho thực khách cảm giác thích thú và ngon miệng khi thưởng thức bát bánh canh nóng hổi, nhất là trong những ngày mưa. Bạn có thể gọi thêm quẩy để không cảm thấy ngán và thêm phần ngon miệng.



Mỗi bát bánh canh có giá 30.000 đồng, bạn có thể gọi thêm quẩy nếu muốn.



> *Quán bánh canh cua*
> 
> _87 Trần Khắc Chân, quận 1, TP HCM. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 14h đến 21h30 hàng ngày._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán bánh canh cua_



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Bánh đa cua nè  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn ngon quá

----------


## Alyaj

Mùa hè mà ăn canh cua là nhất đấy 
hi hi nhưng mình thích ăn canh cua của mẹ cơ

----------


## lunas2

nhìn ghê ghê í

----------


## nuilua

Không biết bánh đa cua ở SG mùi vị thế nào
Muốn ăn thử quá

----------


## h20love

sợi bún j to thế nhỉ

----------


## Cecilia Pham

Hấp dẫn =p~

----------


## cv2012

Quán Bún Huyền Chi - Đặc trưng ba miền - Bún Huyền Chi | Bún bò Huế | Bún Mọc | Bun bo


Ai xa Hà Nội muốn tìm lại hương vị Bún Mọc hoặc ai rời Cố Đô nhớ Bún Bò Huế hay ai đến Sài Gòn muốn thử Bánh Canh, hãy đến Bún Huyền Chi.


Bún Huyền Chi ra đời từ năm 1986, cho đến nay, đã trở thành một địa điểm quen thuộc của khách sành ăn tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cũng như kiều bào Việt Nam mỗi khi có dịp về thăm quê hương với ba món bún chính, đặc trưng của ba miền: Bún Mọc Hà Nội, Bún Bò Huế và Bánh Canh Sài Gòn. 





Món bún bò Huế với vị đặc trưng của mắm ruốc Huế được lấy từ chợ Đông Ba – Huế, cùng với những lát thịt bò mềm vừa phải xen lẫn cái dai dai của gân bò hòa quyện cùng vị cay nồng của ớt sa tế, đặc trưng xứ Huế. 





Còn với món bún mọc Hà Nội, có gì tuyệt vời hơn khi được nếm vị ngon ngọt tự nhiên của nước dùng trong vắt, viên mọc tròn xoe, dai, dòn với kỹ thuật quết bằng tay thủ công. Một yếu tố quan trọng làm tuyệt vời cho món Bún Mọc là mắm tôm, chủ quán đã tâm huyết chọn lựa mắm tôm tại làng mắm Ngư Lộc (Thanh Hóa), nổi tiếng hàng trăm năm nay. 





Với đặc sản bánh canh Sài Gòn, thực khách sẽ bị hấp dẫn bởi mùi thơm của những tép hành phi vàng ươm, dòn khấu và nước hầm xương ngọt dịu.





Chủ quán Bún Huyền Chi tâm sự: “Ở Bún Huyền Chi, mỗi lát thịt bò, mỗi khúc giò heo, mỗi viên mọc, mỗi miếng chả, mỗi dĩa rau,… chúng tôi đều chăm chút như làm để thết đãi người thân”. 
Quả thật, với những ai đã từng đến Bún Huyền Chi để thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã này, chắc chắn sẽ cảm nhận được một hương vị rất riêng, không phải chỉ vì cách nấu với những bí quyết riêng mà còn bởi sự tận tình trong khâu chọn và chế biến nguyên vật liệu, giúp thực khách có những bữa ăn ngon miệng mà còn đảm bảo sức khỏe. 


Vấn đề an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm được chủ quán rất chú trọng. Các loại mắm đều được chọn lọc kỹ càng – có chứng nhận vệ sinh thực phẩm, rau cũng được lặt từng lá, rửa qua nhiều nước trước khi đưa vào phục vụ. Nghĩa là không chỉ ngon mà còn phải lành tức là phải sạch.
Một điều thú vị nữa là đến với Bún Huyền Chi, thực khách “vô tình” đã bổ sung cho mình muối i-ốt mà Bộ Y Tế cảnh báo người Việt Nam đang thiếu i-ốt. Tất cả các món tại Bún Huyền Chi đều được nêm bổ sung muối i-ốt.
Một số sản phẩm mới của quán:





Giữa một rừng ẩm thực Sài Gòn, Bún Huyển Chi vẫn tạo được một chỗ đứng vững chắc trong lòng thực khách chỉ với những món ăn dân dã, nhưng mang đậm hương vị quê hương và cái tâm của người chế biến. Hãy đến với Bún Huyền Chi để không chỉ ăn mà còn thưởng thức cái ngon, cái hay và độc đáo của ẩm thực Việt.





*Địa điểm Quán Bún Huyền Chi*
39 Nguyễn Văn Lạc Phường 21 Quận Bình Thạnh TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Email: info@bunhuyenchi.com
Website: Bún Huyền Chi | Bún bò Huế | Bún Mọc | Bun bo
Tel: 38.400.400

----------


## lovetravel

sợi bún to thật đấy, chắc ngon lắm đây

----------

